# Permanent residency address needed for everything.



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

Hey all upon arriving, we have been informed the laws have changed and permanent address is required for pretty much everything, bank account, 'NI number' etc just be prepared for this. The good thing is permanent address can be a long term address you are booked to stay at even in serviced apartments. Didn't see that coming so has slowed down a few moves.


----------



## energise (Mar 11, 2014)

You can "tell" them it's a permanent address


----------



## Shine Mo (Mar 1, 2013)

lol yes actually had to do that. Got the Hotel to print a letter and managed to open bank accounts with that. have finally move to our house now!thanks.


----------

